# Homemade automatic can crusher



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone built or seen one made or know where some plans are to make one fairly cheap or with scrap parts? There is a guy that collects ALOT of cans and wants a automatic can crusher to use. I told him to find a working household trash compactor.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Has anyone built or seen one made or know where some plans are to make one fairly cheap or with scrap parts?


Ayuh,... What kinda Resourses does this person have,..??
Maybe a Toy from another hobby can be adapted to work...
Such as, Scatter the cans over the driveway,+ Drive over 'em....
The right piece of Pipe could adapt a Wood Splitter...


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Think he is one of those guys that wants its done for him rather then doing it himself.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have one that was originally something else and converted it to a can crusher. The best part is it is easily converted to the original use as well.


it's called a Ford F-150.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Why does he collect them if he is going to crush them ?
Alum salvage ?

Sledgehammer & a 2x6 works
Or (2) 2x6's connected with a hinge
Puit the can on the bottom 2x6, close 2nd one on top
Step in the top 2x6


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't know what the purpose to crush them if he is going to take them and cash them in.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

dirtrider73068 said:


> Think he is one of those guys that wants its done for him rather then doing it himself.


 
Ayuh,... Looks like it's Workin',.... He's got You runnin'....


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well google was as far as I went, other then he, told him to google himself and would see what I had found.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Used to have a membership to the Sons of the American Legion. Even won playing at the "tickets" a night or two. There was this woman behind the bar with the most obnoxious laugh on the face of the planet but she always seemed perpetually pregnant so was "luckier" than me? Or maybe not.

Anyhow, even seven months into popping one out, she could crank the lever behind the bar and crush cans so the place could recycle them to the point she really did scare me. That woman, crushing cans, in her state probably made more for the place in recycled aluminum than meatloaf dinner on Tuesdays?

Had an official can crusher myself a time or two. I don't remember them being so complicated to operate this post needs goes on for years into the future? A boot and shoe worked too.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

this guy needs a can 'baler',,,, puts enough cans into a foot square bale that you can barely pick it up,,,well at least you have to grunt a bit,,,okay it is heavier than it looks. that would hold alot of cans


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kinda why I was thinking a old working household trash compactor, like the ones that went under the counter.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If he has an air compressor, he could make a two post press with a 2" air cylinder as a driver. Thats 250 pounds at 80 psi. 

Myself, I just crush the cans with my hand as I throw them into the recycle bin ( i.e I squeeze the can ). Takes about 1/3 of the volume out.


----------

